# POC sunset



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

sometimes you get lucky, I was trying to get the pier to the left and sunset together, when the dolphin surfaced just as I clicked the shutter.....actually this is the second photo, the first I had it zoomed in quite a bit but the dolphins are not really clear, after I saw it I zoomed out and captured the single.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Good pic!


----------

